# Bobinas para efecto distorsionador



## jargelectro (Ene 22, 2007)

Necesito hacer una bobina de 500mH para un circuito de wah-wah (un distorsión para la guitarra muy famosa).


----------



## cliche (Ene 23, 2007)

este circuito es mas exacto y no usa impedancias


----------



## jargelectro (Ene 25, 2007)

Ya conozco el circuito que me propones cliche (hasta publique un articulo con el mismo circuito y de la misma fuente, llamado "Ayuda con efectos para la guitarra"), de hecho lo arme una vez pero por alguna razon no funcionó y lo abondoné. Vos ya lo armaste?


----------



## cliche (Ene 27, 2007)

si me funciona de las mil maravillas


alo mejor creo que lo armaste de mala forma 

pero este circuito funciona muy bien 

saludos cuidate..........


----------

